# USS Mason Attacked off Yemen



## DA SWO (Oct 11, 2016)

Saw this yesterday:

Houthi Rebels Fire 2 Missiles At Us Navy Destroyer In Red Sea

Pretty generic in how the attack was described.  Brief mention of the ship using "active" measures to defend itself.

Then I read this today:

USS Mason Fired 3 Missiles to Defend From Yemen Cruise Missiles Attack

Wonder if we will respond?

FWIW: They damn near sunk a contract vessel (HSV) last (?) week.


----------



## AWP (Oct 11, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> Saw this yesterday:
> 
> Houthi Rebels Fire 2 Missiles At Us Navy Destroyer In Red Sea
> 
> ...



They hit an Emirati vessel that was once a US Navy testbed. We moved our ships to the area in response where they took fire (the above) within days. Maybe the Houthis acted on their own, but I highly doubt that considering they are an Iranian proxy. As for responding? It is possible though I wouldn't be surprised if we leveraged the Emiratis into doing so on our behalf. They could use the near sinking of their vessel as a reason for any increased attacks and we don't lack for support elements in theater.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 11, 2016)

The ship that was hit:


----------



## AWP (Oct 11, 2016)

One other thing: I think if we don't do something overt this will only embolden our enemies in the region.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 12, 2016)

A


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 12, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> A similar event took place that caused a policy change during the Viet Nam era. Back then, our POTUS said something and took action. Not the same today, is it. Our leadership says and does nothing about it.



Weak leadership and not only in the US.  The head in the sand foreign policy is not working.


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 12, 2016)

Meh.  POTUS won't do anything.  He has pretty much allowed anyone in that region to do anything they want without reprisal...why start now??


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 12, 2016)

[Q


----------



## AWP (Oct 12, 2016)

I'm critical of Pres. Obama, but to be fair Putin doesn't have Obama's "overhead." Putin's a dictator who can do as he pleases and Obama's bound by politics in various forms and no doubt his perceived legacy.

Putin just doesn't GAF about any of those things.

With that said, Obama could do more but has chosen to sort of sit on the sidelines. He puts his team on the field and then gives them band uniforms. So, yes, the team is on the field, but not really "the team" and they're left with the instruments handed to them. "WTF's an oboe?" What you're playing, now go get some freedom.

Obama has constraints, but I think he's chosen to operate well below those constraints...and that's before you talk about "red lines in the sand" and whatnot. In the end, this was just handled poorly. The Office has limitations, but the office holder has elected to act beneath that thresh hold and Putin has no such worries.

Oh, the official cost per day of our war against ISIL is 11.2 million USD per day. If you believe that, please step forward.


----------



## Brill (Oct 12, 2016)

Which nation state is backing the Huthis?


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 12, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Putin's a dictator who can do as he pleases and Obama's bound by politics in various forms and no doubt his perceived legacy.



Now, now, now...they _do_ have elections every six years.  I am sure he won them fair and square. :-"


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 12, 2016)

Attacked again today.


----------



## Raptor (Oct 13, 2016)

It looks like we did retaliate.
Three US strikes hit radar sites in Yemen, Pentagon says - CNNPolitics.com


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 13, 2016)

Looks like Iran is getting a tad froggier, sending warships to stage of Yemen....

Iran Deploys Warships Off Yemen After Us, Houthis Trade Fire


----------



## AWP (Oct 13, 2016)

Devildoc said:


> Looks like Iran is getting a tad froggier, sending warships to stage of Yemen....
> 
> Iran Deploys Warships Off Yemen After Us, Houthis Trade Fire



Carrier Air Wing 11 approves.


----------



## AWP (Oct 16, 2016)

Photos of the Emirati (ex-HSV-2 Swift) vessel struck last week. Scrapyard, ho!

Images Of A Badly Damaged HSV-2 Swift Emerge Following Attack Off Yemeni Coast

Seriously though, kudos to the crew for keeping her afloat. Good thing we don't have ships made of alumi....nevermind.



> The US Navy in particular should take heed of the incident: Its aluminum Littoral Combat Ships have reduced crew sizes compared to their traditional frigate predecessors, affecting the crew’s ability to fight fires and deal with battle damage. This attack indicates some of America's most modern warships could suffer from similar effects after a successful attack. Traditional frigates made mainly out of steel have been known to be able to take similar hits with less catastrophic results.


----------

